# Faust (1926) video chop contest



## SevenDeadly (Feb 18, 2008)

Faust, Murnau (silent) (1926) Streaming - Movies


haha, it's streaming. But wicked sick with some decapitated or cannibal corpse dubbed over. I'm downloading it right now to chop it up and make a video out of it. Post your version of it here. All entries should be no more than 2 minutes long so choose your music and your scenes carefully.

To download the file go into the divx player options and select download files upon completion.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Lee (Feb 18, 2008)

I just finished a paper for German Literature comparing the book and this movie


----------

